# 2005 Argos 748 Fridge not Working on 12v!



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys

Another plea for help!

Our fridge works on gas & 240v hook-up but not on 12v.

Anyone have any pointers as to where I could start tracking the problem?

Cheers

John


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

John
What type of fridge is it please. This will enable us to target possibe causes.
It may be due to half a dosen or more things. If you have a mains control box with a fuse board on top check the fuses. There should be one for the fridge. If this is ok take the board off and check the wiring underneath as this may be the cause. If not it may be the board in the fridge or the 12v element. 

Phill


----------



## GeorgeFrancis (Jul 30, 2011)

I have had the same problem with our fridge on two occasions.
Each time it was the 20 amp 12 volt supply fuse which on our van (Bessacarr E725) is under the bonnet on the left hand bulkhead above the vehicle battery.

George.


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

As we've always run the fridge on either hook-up or gas, this is the first time I noticed it was n't working on 12v!

This is the fridge:




I'm unsure as to whether the fridge would be individually fused! I can't recall the last time I even looked at the fuse box so I'll have to seek this out too!!

Cheers

John


----------



## GeorgeFrancis (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi John,
My apologies if I am telling you something you already know!

The fridge will only work on 12 volts while the engine is running, the reason being, it draws quite a lot of power so would soon drain your battery.
The 12 volt side is only for use when travelling as obviously you can't use 240 volts and you have to isolate the gas supply when moving.

What part of Bridgend are you from? We are Pencoed.

George


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi George and thanks for the reply 

I'll go start the engine shortly and check - what you say makes sense of course! We've only had our Burstner 1 year and last year being a wash-out, we've not really had a lot of use out of it.

We're not that far from you George - Brynmenyn  and bot my partner & I work in Bridgend in the HQ on the opposite side to Tesco.

I'll reply back when I've checked it out.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have the same fridge and mine also doesn't work on 12v unless the engine is running


----------

